# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  vodenjak

## nn24

kako za tri tjedna moram roditi, zanima me sljedece: rekli su nam  na tecaju da kad pukne vodenjak treba smjesta u bolnicu
pa me zanima zasto!
jer sad primjecujem oprecna misljenja- neke rodilje ovdje na forumu pisu kako su se, kad im je pukao vodenjak, isle polako tusirati, pa spremati, pa...a druge kao su odmah jurile s rucnikom medu nogama u bolnicu
znaci, dal je hitno potrebno doci u bolnicu ( i što to znaci vremenski hitno-pol sata, jedan sat?) ili nije i zasto?

----------


## ana-blizanci

ovisi vjerovatno koje je boje plodna voda!ako je prozirna sve je u redu i polako se možeš spremati za bolnicu a ako je zelenkasta -odmah u bolnicu!tako sam ja skužila!meni je kod prvog djeteta prvo puka vodenjak i voda je bila  prozirna!!
ali nemora značiti da će ti prvo pukniti vodenjak¨!!u svakom slučaju nek prođe onako kako si ti to želiš!!  :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## dijana76

zbog veće mogućnosti infekcije!

----------


## (maša)

ne terba iz istih stopa u bolnicu..al max 3 sata nakon puvanja vodenjaka treba doć do bolnice....neke su čekale i duže,....

----------


## bejb

meni je puknuo vodenjak u 4, a u 5:15 sam rodila. 

zurili smo se u bolnicu jer su trudovi bili jaki. da sam se jos isla tusirati, rodila bi doma   :Grin:

----------


## Felix

ovisno o boji vode i trudovima. ako je voda zelena - u bolnicu. ako voda pomalo curka, a trudova nema - bolje je ostati doma i potakni trudove. cucati, setati, najesti se (ako imas zelju), tusirati se... raditi sto ti pase. preranim odlaskom u bolnicu riskiras, pogotovo ako nemas trudove, drip, lezanje i kaskadu intervencija. plodna voda se konstantno obnavlja, i beba sigurno nece biti na suhom.

btw 'mogucnost infekcije' je puno veca upravo u bolnici jer te tamo vaginalno pregledavaju (ponekad i razlicite osobe) a svaki vaginalni pregled je rizik. doma, ako neces turati ruke unutra ili se seksati, rizika prakticki nema  :Wink:

----------


## Felix

dakle, neovisno o vodenjaku, promatraj trudove. ako su jaki i pauze kratke, nemas sto cekati. ako ih nema ili su slabi i nepravilni - ostani doma.

----------


## nn24

ok, tnx! 
a vjerojatno je i dobro djelovat po instinktu.
stalno imam paniku da ce mi puknut vodenjak, sad tu pa onda tamo, najgore bi mi bilo da sam npr. negdje u gradu pa ne mogu odmah doma
a mozda ce i samo trudovi krenuti

----------


## kikki

meni je vodenjak puknuo oko ponoci, ali nije sve odjednom vec mi je voda pomalo izlazila. rodila sam u 7.30.

----------


## spooky

Vodenjak mi je puknuo u 4,30h.

Ja sam prvo otišla skinut mokru piđamu i stavit ručnik među noge. Onda sam otišla smirit svoju prvorođenu curicu koja se baš tada probudila, a nakon toga sam si legla u dnevnu sobu na ljevi bok i brojila razmake između trudova. 
Oko 7h, palim komp. i šaljem poruku curama na forumu da je konačno počelo...
Nakon toga dajem Piji doručak i tek onda odlazim u bolnicu. U bolnicu sam došla iza 9h.
Rodila sam u 12h i 10 minuta

----------


## nn24

spooky, znaci, ti si pricekala!
i nije nist bilo kad si dosla u rodiliste i rekla da ti je vodenjak puknul prije par sati? mislim, nisu ti nista komentirala kao zakaj si tako dugo cekala?
htjela bih biti doma cim duze, al me malo strah, kaj ako s bebom nebude nekaj u redu a ja cekam a necu ni znati da nest ne valja..

----------


## ra

prvi porod:
puknuo je oko 1h, lagano curila voda. tad sam "znala" da kad vodenjak pukne odmah moram u bolnicu. stigla sam oko 2.30, rodila u 8. 

drugi put mi ga je doktor prokinuo bez riječi   :Sad:

----------


## Felix

> spooky, znaci, ti si pricekala!
> i nije nist bilo kad si dosla u rodiliste i rekla da ti je vodenjak puknul prije par sati? mislim, nisu ti nista komentirala kao zakaj si tako dugo cekala?
> htjela bih biti doma cim duze, al me malo strah, kaj ako s bebom nebude nekaj u redu a ja cekam a necu ni znati da nest ne valja..


ne moras im reci istinu  :Wink:  
ako je voda bistra, ti se osjecas dobro, i beba je vrlo vjerojatno dobro. slusaj sebe i svoje instinkte. tijelo ce ti dati do znanja ako nesto nije u redu. porod je normalan fizioloski proces.

----------


## fegusti

e da sam barem prije virtualno upoznala felix!
ja sam se, nakon sto mi je vodenjak pukao, istusirala i pravac u bolnicu.
trudove nisam imala, pa su onda pomalo poceli da bi mi na kraju dali drip.
sto je najbolje, voda je bila bistra i stvarno nisam morala juriti u bolnicu tim vise sto mi je udaljena 500 m.
danas mi je zao zbog tog brzanja.  :Sad: 
uvjerena sam da bi mi bilo puno lakse, ugodnije i ljepse da sam jos koji sat bila doma i pricekala trudove.
sada, kada razmisljam o svemu, znam da mi je nedostajalo ono vrijeme koje bi provela sama sa sobom da se pripremim za porod. da se priberem i smirim.

----------


## upornamama

Meni je puknuo vodenjak u 2.00 a trudovi su počeli za pola sata. Rodila sam u 7.15. Da nisam već bila na patologiji trudnoće, čekala bih kući još koji sat.

----------


## Felix

> euvjerena sam da bi mi bilo puno lakse, ugodnije i ljepse da sam jos koji sat bila doma i pricekala trudove.
> sada, kada razmisljam o svemu, znam da mi je nedostajalo ono vrijeme koje bi provela sama sa sobom da se pripremim za porod. da se priberem i smirim.


a mozda bi zavrsila i s nesto manje savova, jer bi izgon isao prirodnim trudovima, a ne dripom.
ah, nista, bit ce bolje iduci put  :Wink:   :Grin:

----------


## Asimon

Eh, mene zanima zašto vodenjak pukne?
Jer mi je prošli porod započeo upravo tako, puknućem vodenjaka u 37 tjednu. Tako da sam rodila 19 dana prije termina (nije bila greška u proračunu).
Kad je vodenjak puknuo, u 2 po noći išla sam odmah u bolnicu. Voda je bila bistra, ali kako je bilo toliko ranije od termina nisam se usudila čekati kod kuće.  :/  
U bolnici me pregledao liječnik i rekao mi da ako trudovi ne počnu, idem na odjel još par dana na čuvanje trudnoće. 
Trudovi su lagano počeli oko 10 sati, ali se nikako nisam otvarala, oko 18 sati sam dobila drip i u 22.50 rodila. Naravno sa epiziotomijom i nalijeganjem na trbuh. P. je imao dvaput omotanu pupčanu vrpcu oko vrata, nije se spuštao i da je sve skupa još malo potrajalo vjerojatno bih završila na carskom.
Iskustvo sa dripom bih svakako željela ovaj put izbjeći, ali nisam sigurna što ću raditi ako mi se ponovno dogodi slična situacija. Čekati? 

Ustvari, moje pitanje je kako spriječiti vodenjak da prerano pukne?   :Grin:  
Moj ginić kaže da se to događa zbog upala?

----------


## nn24

zbog upala? ja sam mislila da je to mehaničke prirode- pritisak bebe ili ga beba zakaci kojim dijelom tijela pa ga prokine ili...?

----------


## lasica

ja nisam nikada u životu imala nikakvu upalu tako ni u trudnoći,a pukao mi je vodenjak u 36 tjednu.nisu ni medicinari posve sigurni zašto,no neka od objašnjenja su i da je mozak djeteta u tom trenu dovoljno sazrio i da beba onda šalje hormone koji izazivaju puknuće vodenjaka (to je za terminsku bebu)te nuspojava spuštanja bebe i trudova.meni je pukao u 22.20h za pola sata sam imala trudove na minutu.jako je opasno pucanje vodenjaka kada je beba na zadak i poprečeno-opasnost od aspiracije plodne vode.također može doći do prolapsa pupčane vrpce ako naglo voda grune,tak da.... :/

----------


## Ora

Meni su bušili vodenjak i tako mi bebu zarezali po glavi...  :Sad:

----------


## Rhea

Mene zanima što učiniti ako ti vodenjak ne pukne sam? Kod prošlog poroda sam stigla u bolnicu 8 cm otvorena s dosta jakim trudovima, ali vodenjak nije puknuo i naravno, oni su mi ga probušili.
Što učiniti, da li se suprostaviti bušenju vodenjaka, ako mi se ponovi ista stvar?

----------


## mamma Juanita

nema nikakve potrebe bušiti vodenjak ako već sam nije puknuo.
obično će puknuti u nekom trenutku poroda, osobito u izgonu.
ali ima i beba koje se rode u cijelom vodenjaku, neke narodne priče kažu da su to ljudi rođeni pod sretnom zvijezdom  :Smile:  (nekako posebno zaštićeni od samog početka života).

što manje nepotrebnog čačkanja-to bolje.

----------


## Ms. Mar

Koliko dugo mislite da bi se smjelo čekati prirodne pravilne trudove nakon prsnuća vodenjaka? Koliko znam ne radi se samo o riziku od infekcije, nego i ako je beba visoko velik je rizik da se pupčana vrpca opetlja oko vrata. Ja sam željela prirodni porod i vjerovala svom tijelu da zna što treba činiti. Nakon skoro 24 sata (doktori su znali za manje, a nakon toliko vremena i ne baš dobrog ctg-a se nisam osjećala dobro i pametno što sam lagala za vrijeme) ja sam i dalje bila otvorena za prst, a trudovi su slabili i prestajali. Što mislite bi li ti trudovi ikad odradili svoje ili je stvarno bilo krajnje vrijeme za drip?

----------


## Ava M

> Meni su bušili vodenjak i tako mi bebu zarezali po glavi...


I P. je imao ogrebotinu na glavi kad se rodio, znaći može biti od toga?   :Evil or Very Mad:  

I sad smo malo hipotoni, jeli i to možda povezano s ogrebotinom?   :Sad:

----------


## Lutonjica

ako je imao ctg priključen na glavicu tokom poroda, onda je od toga

----------


## MARIE

[quote="Felix"] preranim odlaskom u bolnicu riskiras, pogotovo ako nemas trudove, drip, lezanje i kaskadu intervencija. plodna voda se konstantno obnavlja, i beba sigurno nece biti na suhom.

Slažem se jer se ovo meni dogodilo: puknuo vodenjak bez trudova. U roku od dva sata sam bila u bolnici, i radili su mi sve gore nabrojano do iznemoglosti. Rodila napucana lijekovima u roku od 17,5 sati od pucanja vodenjaka.

----------


## Ms. Mar

[quote="MARIE"]


> preranim odlaskom u bolnicu riskiras, pogotovo ako nemas trudove, drip, lezanje i kaskadu intervencija. plodna voda se konstantno obnavlja, i beba sigurno nece biti na suhom.
> 
> Slažem se jer se ovo meni dogodilo: puknuo vodenjak bez trudova. U roku od dva sata sam bila u bolnici, i radili su mi sve gore nabrojano do iznemoglosti. Rodila napucana lijekovima u roku od 17,5 sati od pucanja vodenjaka.


Mene zapravo zanima do kad je to prerani odlazak u bolnicu. Ja sam slučajno bila naručena na pregled taj dan kad mi je pukao vodenjak pa su me odmah, naravno i ostavili. Moram napomenuti da sam prenijela 6 dana i nitko me nije nagovarao na indukciju. A sa puknutim vodenjakom su me pustili čekati od 13 sati jednog dana (kako sam prijavila, a bilo je i više) do, čini mi se 9 sati drugog dana ujutro. U tom periodu su me zbog rizika od infekcije pregledali minimalno puta. S tim da i ctg nije baš cijelo vrijeme bio najbolji. Tek onda su uslijedile intervencije, na koje sam, naravno pristala. (Btw rodila sam u Varaždinu.) Moj dojam je da su mi stvarno dali šansu. A zanima me, s obzirom da se savjetuje što dulje ostati doma jer se plodna voda stalno obnavlja (iako liječnici još uvijek savjetuju suprotno), do kad bih npr. trebala ostati doma da slučaj nije bio takav da sam bila naručena na pregled.

----------


## big milky mum

ja nemam iskustva s pucanjem vodenjaka 
te tu nebrem ništa reći jer su mi ga probušili-nakon što sam 2 puta to odbila na kraju sam ipak pristala-nije više bilo za čekati  
vele da zbog infekcije najbolje odmah doći-a opet jedan dr rekao da se netreba žuriti... 

nego Ora-mislim da rez na glavici nije od bušenja vodenjaka 
nego od epiziotomije-ako si ju imala? jer ako sam ja dobro vidjela
(a s obzirom na stanje možda i nisam  :Rolling Eyes:   ) vodenjak buše s nečim drvenim-ko štapić nekakav

----------


## MARIE

Mene zapravo zanima do kad je to prerani odlazak u bolnicu. Ja sam slučajno bila naručena na pregled taj dan kad mi je pukao vodenjak pa su me odmah, naravno i ostavili. Moram napomenuti da sam prenijela 6 dana i nitko me nije nagovarao na indukciju. A sa puknutim vodenjakom su me pustili čekati od 13 sati jednog dana (kako sam prijavila, a bilo je i više) do, čini mi se 9 sati drugog dana ujutro. U tom periodu su me zbog rizika od infekcije pregledali minimalno puta. S tim da i ctg nije baš cijelo vrijeme bio najbolji. Tek onda su uslijedile intervencije, na koje sam, naravno pristala. (Btw rodila sam u Varaždinu.) Moj dojam je da su mi stvarno dali šansu. A zanima me, s obzirom da se savjetuje što dulje ostati doma jer se plodna voda stalno obnavlja (iako liječnici još uvijek savjetuju suprotno), do kad bih npr. trebala ostati doma da slučaj nije bio takav da sam bila naručena na pregled.[/quote]

Ne znam do kada, mene nije toliko smetala činjenica sam u bolnici, nego to što su me prikovali za krevet, čak sam i klistir morala odraditi na krevetu s tutom.... Ja sam uvjerena da su me pustili hodati, micati se na bilo koji način, da bi to sve bilo išlo puno ranije i normalnije nego ovako.
Pa meni je bio problem i klistiranje u ležećem položaju ...

----------


## Lutonjica

> Ja sam uvjerena da su me pustili hodati, micati se na bilo koji način, da bi to sve bilo išlo puno ranije i normalnije nego ovako


potpuno si u pravu

inače, ja sam također došla u rodilište s već puknutim vodenjakom, bez ijednog truda. inzistirala sam na "neinterveniranju", tako da sam dočekala prvi vlastiti trud tek 9 sati nakon puknuća vodenjaka, a rodila sam 16 sati nakon puknuća vodenjaka. bez dripa, bez epiziotomije, bez ležanja. i ja u varaždinu.

----------


## mamma Juanita

Ms. Mar, pogledaj ovaj zanimljiv topic, mislim da ćeš odgovor, ili barem jedan dio odgovora, naći na njemu:

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=25493

što se ctg-a itiče, istraživanjima je potvrđeno da je konstantno praćenje ctg-a u usporedbi s povremenim donijelo samo veći postotak carskog reza, ali ne i bolji perinatalni ishod.
što se pucanja vodenjaka tiče, znanstveno je dokazano da je jednak perinatalni ishod kada se čeka 48 sati u usporedbi kada se inducira ranije.
nije se istraživalo što bi bilo da se čeka i više od 48 sati.
ono što JEST opasno, dakle dokazano je da je rizično, je vaginalno pregledavati ženu kojoj je puknuo vodenjak.
a kod nas se gotovo redovito provodi.
i tako, ima puno nelogičnosti, moje mišljenje je da se mnogo toga provodi iz svog nekakvog uvjerenja i prakse koja ne poznaje drugačije, a ne na znanstveno utemeljenim postupcima.
zanimljivo je znati da ako npr. rađaš samo stotinjak kilometara od Zagreba, npr. u Austriji, već je praksa prilično drugačija.

----------


## Loryblue

meni je pukao vodenjak u 18 (na plaži), nastavila se još malo kupat i brčat u moru, pa otišla kući dobro se najest i napit. i krenila u rodilište u 23.
trudova nisam uopće imala, skroz zatvorena.
noć provela na ctg-u i spavajući.
ujutro u 8.30 mi spojili drip jer se ništa nije događalo.
u 10.30 ušla u rađaonu i rodila u 11.45.

----------


## Ms. Mar

[quote="Lutonjica"][quote]
Znam za tvoju lijepu priču, i sama sam se nadala takvom razvoju događaja. Moji su trudovi nažalost stali, a sljedeći dan ujutro sam bila otvorena za prst (isto kao i dan prije). 

*mamma Juanita*
Sve sam to čitala i prije i imalo je smisla... sad kao da ga ima i još više. Ovo već skreće sa teme 'vodenjak' pa ću otvoriti novi topic, u nadi da ćete mi pomoći da si malo rasvijetlim što se to 'dogodilo s mojim tijelom'.

----------


## spooky

> spooky, znaci, ti si pricekala!
> i nije nist bilo kad si dosla u rodiliste i rekla da ti je vodenjak puknul prije par sati? mislim, nisu ti nista komentirala kao zakaj si tako dugo cekala?
> htjela bih biti doma cim duze, al me malo strah, kaj ako s bebom nebude nekaj u redu a ja cekam a necu ni znati da nest ne valja..


Vikali su na mene kada sam im rekla kada mi je vodenjak puknuo, ali kada sam im objasnila da sam cijelo vrijeme osjetila bebu i da je voda bila bistra, smirili su strasti...

----------


## branka1

Ja sam večeras malo zbunjena.

naime, taman prije spavanja moram na wc i naravno nosim mlađe dijete sa sobom jer je bila cendrava i čak sekundu prije nego što sam stigla sjesti imala sam osjećaj da je počelo samo curiti iz mene.
Malo sam se "prepala" jer sam pomislila da je plodna voda, tj nisam znala mogu li zadržati to što curi ili ne

E sad, cijelo vrijeme me muči je li to bila plodna voda ili ne. To je bilo oko 22 sata. I ne znam što da radim. Zapravo, sad mislim da ni nije bila. Pila sam večeras dosta tekućine, a ponekad sam sad u trudnoći i malo inkontinentna što se tiče urina i držala sam dijete i vro je moguće da mi je malo "pobjeglo".

A i koja je to otprilike količina plodne vode u vodenjaku?

Svi kažu da kad im pukne vodenjak da ih zapljusne, a ako i ne onda curi polako, ali konstantno, a meni više ništa ne curi
Ovdje nije bila količina koja bi zapljusnula niti naglo izašla. 
Odlučila sam da  ništa ne poduzimam. Ako i je bila plodna voda, ništa se neće dogoditi ako ostanem doma do sutra ujutro, a sutra odem na pregled. Tamo mogu vidjeti jel voda curi ili ne, jel?
A ako dobijem trudove u međuvremenu, još bolje. 
Nekako, što vrijeme više prolazi, mislim da nije bio vodenjak, ali nisam 100% sigurna

----------


## branka1

e da...kad sam pogledala u wc, činilo mi se da je bistro, tj. onak...žućkasto, normalno. u svakom slučaju, ništa alarmantno zeleno ili ne znam kakvo

A sad sam pronašla da je količina plodne vode oko 2 dcl. To mi se stvarno čini malo :/

----------


## Indi

*branka1*, hvala na ovoj temi jer mi je prije sat vremena pukao vodenjak   :Grin:  Do sad je iscurilo možda dec, dva i još čekamo, ali kako voda dalje ne curi, otuširah se i sad čekam trudove...Nešto kao nadolaze, ali jedva osjetno, tako da ću još malo šričakati jer znam da bi me odmah stavili na drip, pogotovo jer sam otvorena.

----------


## branka1

indi, sretno  :Love:  
eto vidiš da ćeš prije mene  :Smile:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## BusyBee

1. porod.. nakon 2-3 sata od pucanja vodenjaka (mlijecna voda), bez prirodnih trudova otisla u rodiliste... rodila nakon 17 sati dripa, s masivnom epi... trauma
2. porod.. pukao vodenjak kad su vec malo krenuli trudovi, voda senfasta.. uz konzultacije s jednom primaljom i jednim ginekologom/porodnicarem, zakljucak je da nije mekonijska voda (ona potencijalno opasna, koja ima tamne tragove ili je cijela tamna i gusca) vec znak da je dijete zrelo i spremno za porod.. manje od 9 sati kasnije (od toga 2-3 sata intenzivnih trudova), bez intervencija i vrlo lagano, rodjeno drugo dijete.. voda nije ocijenjena kao mekonijska u rodilistu, a da bi izbjegla dramu i intervencije, rekla sam da mi je tek prije pola sata krenula curkati voda

Ovo je samo moje iskustvo, nikako preporuka da netko drugi s obojanom vodom ceka kod kuce ili poziv da me se razapne da sam neodgovorna. 
Ja sam imala veliku podrsku i kod kuce (MM je bio apsolutno za to da cekamo, a i Felix mi je "drzala" hrabrost, zajedno s jos par cura s kojima je bila u kontaktu mobom) i telefonski od porodnicara koji me dan prije dobro ispregledao i bio je siguran da je sve ok (iako nikad, ni u kojem slucaju nema 100% garancije).

----------


## Felix

branka1, indi :shock: zar vec? vibram da bude sve super!
a (i) kloklo nam je u trudovima :D 
danas je izgleda dan za radjanje, ili barem pocetak poroda   :Wink:  

glede vodenjaka, kopiram jednu primalju:




> vodenjak se sastoji od dva "lista" iliti sloja; zovu se amnion i horion. može puknuti, zaderati se, samo jedan. Kako između ta dva lista postoji malo vode onda to i iscuri, ali u biti se može smatrati da je vodenjak intaktan jer beba je još uvijek time potpuno neometena. Većinom je to znak skorog poroda i on se u roku nekoliko dana i dogodi.
> visoko prsnuće znači da će se amnioskopom vidjeti održan donji pol vodenjaka, a tu i tamo se malo "podlije" s visoka i smoči uložak. ni tada dijete nije ugroženo jer ako je sve u redu plodova voda se obnavlja dok god je dijete u maternici. čak i kad namjerno prokinemo vodenjak (to je odgovor ženama koje se brinu da će rađat "na suho"), ona se obnavlja neprekidno.
> mala količina plodove vode obično je znak zrelosti i termina. znak je patologije ako se to dogodi puno prije termina porođaja.

----------


## branka1

Popodne sam ovdje postala i sad vidim da nema posta. Valjda sam se prebrzo diskonektirala.

dakle, ja sam ujutro ipak otišla u bolnicu na pregled jer ipak nisam bila sigurna jel to jučer bilo i plodne vode ili samo urin. A do utorka bi mi bilo predugo čekati, to bi bilo i puno više od onih 48 sati čak. i ovako sam došla 12 sati nakon što sam posumnjala.

Uglavnom, CTG je dobar, iako sad već ima trudića koje ne osjećam, UZV dobar, AFI 12, pregled dobar, ništa ne curi. Znači, nije bila plodna voda jučer  :Smile:  

Eto  :Smile:  

I da, po njihovom sam trudna 40+2, a po mom, po računanju s poliklinike harni, 40+3. tako da još bolje

----------


## zvjerka

Moja oba poroda su počela puknućem vodenjaka.
1.porod 36 tj u 7 ujutro . ja se lijepo otuširala , najela .... oko 10 došla u bolnicu, i nšta se nije događalo do 17.00 sati kad su krenuli trudovi. i rodila u 21.00 (uz malo dripa)
2. porod 35 tj. opet puknuće vodenjka u 4. 00 ujutro ista procedura došla u bolnicu 7  i ništ od trudova. u 8 počeli trudovi (došla otvorena 1cm )i u 8.20 rodila.  :Grin:   (tak brzo da sam izbjegla sve bespotrebne procedure i kemije) . I mogu reći da su me prirodni trudovi više boljeli nego pod dripom kod prvog poroda. 
Nisam žurila u bolnicu jer dr. na pregledu je reako ako je bistra voda da ne moram odmah juriti  je bio prijevremeni porod. (mi svi u familiji uranili mjesec dana). i dan danas i meni i klincima stalno nam se nekud žuri.   :Laughing:

----------


## zvjerka

Krivo napisala u predhodnom postu. Drugi porod u 8 počeli trudovi a rodila u 9.20.

----------


## maksi

Meni je pukao vodenjak u 32 tjednu u 5:45. Sva sreća da sam bila u bolnici jer se nisam smjela dizati iz ležećeg položaja a da sam bila doma krevet bi mogla baciti u smeće.  :/ 
Trudove nisam imala pa sam imala nešto što nisam osijećala. U 9:30 sam dobila drip, a u 10:25 i 10:29 sam rodila svoje dečke! :D  :D

----------


## Neroslava

> Koliko dugo mislite da bi se smjelo čekati prirodne pravilne trudove nakon prsnuća vodenjaka? Koliko znam ne radi se samo o riziku od infekcije, nego i ako je beba visoko velik je rizik da se pupčana vrpca opetlja oko vrata. Ja sam željela prirodni porod i vjerovala svom tijelu da zna što treba činiti. Nakon skoro 24 sata (doktori su znali za manje, a nakon toliko vremena i ne baš dobrog ctg-a se nisam osjećala dobro i pametno što sam lagala za vrijeme) ja sam i dalje bila otvorena za prst, a trudovi su slabili i prestajali. Što mislite bi li ti trudovi ikad odradili svoje ili je stvarno bilo krajnje vrijeme za drip?


Kako si na kraju rodila?

što se tiče ovog tvog zadnjeg pitanja, na njega ti nitko ne može dati odgovor...

----------


## Neroslava

> nn24 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> spooky, znaci, ti si pricekala!
> i nije nist bilo kad si dosla u rodiliste i rekla da ti je vodenjak puknul prije par sati? mislim, nisu ti nista komentirala kao zakaj si tako dugo cekala?
> htjela bih biti doma cim duze, al me malo strah, kaj ako s bebom nebude nekaj u redu a ja cekam a necu ni znati da nest ne valja..
> 
> 
> ne moras im reci istinu  
> ...


Na ovom forumu sam se načitala svačega, ali ovaj odgovor je vrh vrhova - savjetovat trudnicu da laže doktorima, sjajno.

Umjesto da kaže istinu, pa ako joj budu pametovali, da ju se recimo ohrabri da im bez staha obrazloži svoju odluku na koju ima pravo ili tako nešto..

----------


## mikka

je, pa da joj vele onu klasicnu "zar zelite ubiti svoje dijete?"

ja bi im radije malo korigirala istinu  :Grin:

----------


## Felix

neroslava, u pravu si, sorry. nije rjesenje da lazemo nego da se zauzmemo za sebe  :Smile:

----------


## †vanesax

Ja sam za što manje / nimalo intervencija, ali me zanima zbog čega je toliko loše prokinuti vodenjak tokom poroda?
Btw. jako mi se sviđa ideja da se beba rodi u vodenjaku   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Elinor

> Btw. jako mi se sviđa ideja da se beba rodi u vodenjaku


*Mamma Juanita*, imaš li kakav link o tome kako se bebe rađaju u vodenjaku?   :Smile: 
Btw, meni je puko vodenjak u 2 ujutro, istuširala sam se i mirno spremila u rodilište gdje sam odmah dobila svoje trudove, al na 7 minuta. Dugo sam se i polako (i bezbolno   :Grin:  ) otvarala. Naravno, nudili su mi drip par puta al sam odbila. Rodila sam u 16.00, završili smo s infekcijom al nemam osjećaj da je to zbog dužine trajanja poroda. Tako mi barem govori ženska intuicija.  :Grin:  Nisam im dopustila da mi nabiju osjećaj krivnje, a uostalom, i sami su mi odobrili 12 sati mira, bez intervencija. Moj maleni i ja smo prekrdašili samo 2 sata!  :Trep trep:

----------


## Lutonjica

barem dvije forumaške bebe rođene su u vodenjaku  :D

----------


## Frida

> vanesax prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Btw. jako mi se sviđa ideja da se beba rodi u vodenjaku  
> 
> 
> *Mamma Juanita*, imaš li kakav link o tome kako se bebe rađaju u vodenjaku?


Priča s poroda moje doule  :Heart:  Saradadevii, njezin sin je rođen u vodenjaku (i moj je, ali ja još nisam stavila priču  :Wink:  )

----------


## †vanesax

Predivno!  :Heart:   Kako to izgleda? Frida, kakav je tvoj filing bio?

Iako je to nemoguće izvesti u bolnici (naravno, u slučaju da ne pukne sam od sebe), zar ne?

----------


## Lutonjica

frida je rodila u bolnici bebu u vodenjaku   :Smile:

----------


## †vanesax

:D Zvuči mi potpuno neverovatno.
Daj, Frida, nabaci bar koju reč o tome. Ne moraš pisati još priču (mada ću od danas da gorim od želje da je pročitam celu   :Yes:  )

----------


## Frida

Priča je napisana pred pet mjeseci ali sam ja lijena 8) . Obećajem, večeras će biti na Pričama.

----------


## Elinor

> barem dvije forumaške bebe rođene su u vodenjaku  :D


 :D  Genijalno! Idem odmah na priče!  :Smile:

----------


## aro32

> nema nikakve potrebe bušiti vodenjak ako već sam nije puknuo...
> što manje nepotrebnog čačkanja-to bolje.


ZAŠTO, pobogu, onda prokidaju vodenjak!?  :shock: 
Je li možda veći pritisak na ušće ako je vodenjak u komadu (ono - kao balon kad ga napušeš)?


BTW, negdje je pisalo da C vitamin štiti, kako od infekcija, tako i od prijevremenog puknuća vodenjaka, pa...

----------


## kailash

> mamma Juanita prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> nema nikakve potrebe bušiti vodenjak ako već sam nije puknuo...
> što manje nepotrebnog čačkanja-to bolje.
> 
> 
> ZAŠTO, pobogu, onda prokidaju vodenjak!?  :shock: 
> Je li možda veći pritisak na ušće ako je vodenjak u komadu (ono - kao balon kad ga napušeš)?
> ...


evo  zašto se prokida vodenjak

----------


## Fidji

Evo kopiram s linkanog topika:

Evo kako izgleda beba koja se rađa u vodenjaku:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3npxG...eature=related

----------


## Amalthea

Ili ovdje:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MNvHS...eature=related

----------


## Indi

Skroz sam zaboravila na ovu temu:

znači u 2.10 pukao vodenjak, ali vjerojatno bilo ili visoko prsnuće ili samo jedan sloj, kao što Felix spominje jer mi je iscurilo koji dec, ništa posebno. Voda bistra, stoga zaključih da mi se nigdne ne žuri jer se plodna voda obnavlja i nema straha za bebicu. Došla se hrabriti na ovu temu kako ne bih uranila u bolnicu i završila na dripu. Lagani trudovi se počeli pojavljivati tek oko 4 i do 6 su bili rijetki u neujednačeni. Plodna voda više skoro nije curila, tj. mislim da je do 4 skoro prestala kapati. Od 6-6ipo trudovi su prilično učestali. Doručkovala juhu i oko 7ipo u bolnicu. Odbila drip. U rađaonicu ušla u 9ipo. Trudovi od 10ipo bili jaki i učestali, rodila u 12.15 s priličnim pljuskom plodne vode.

----------


## L&L0809

podizem temu - puknuo mi je vodenjak (mislim da je sve iscurilo, koliko je vode bilo), prozirne voda (dakle nije mekonijska), od trudova jos nista. sad skakucem po lopti, cekam da mi se mali probudi, i jos uvijek ne znam kad da odem u bolnicu?

----------


## Arkana10

Na zalost nemam ti konkretne pomoci. od ono sto sam citala, a pise i Felix malo iznad ovih postova vazno je da pratis trudove.
A mozda si i u bolnici sada.
Nadam se da ce se javiti neka iskusnija cura, a tebi sretno!

----------


## rena7

I ovdje ću ti napisati- kada god otišla, a kada da ideš savjeta nemam   :Smile:  , želim ti sretno   :Heart:

----------


## Fidji

Kod nas od pucanja vodenjaka nastoje porod dovršiti u 12 sati, vani se čeka i do 48 sati bez dripa i antibiotika.

----------


## Felix

tj. ceka se 48 sati _do indukcije_, dok se kod nas inducira ponegdje odmah (da porod bude gotov unutar 12 sati) a ponegdje najkasnije za 12 sati.

----------


## L&L0809

drage cure, hvala na odgovorima, samo da javim da sam otisla u bolnicu kad mi se mali probudio, nahranio, poigrao   :Smile:   uglavnom, oko pol 10 sam bila u bolnici, u 11:25 rodila na najprirodniji nacin (koliko je to u nasim bolnicama moguce), bez ikakvih lijekova  :D  hvala vam jos jednom!

----------


## Arkana10

> drage cure, hvala na odgovorima, samo da javim da sam otisla u bolnicu kad mi se mali probudio, nahranio, poigrao    uglavnom, oko pol 10 sam bila u bolnici, u 11:25 rodila na najprirodniji nacin (koliko je to u nasim bolnicama moguce), bez ikakvih lijekova  :D  hvala vam jos jednom!


super, tako mi je drago  :Love:

----------


## migoh

Meni je pukao vodenjak doma , ali je curkalo polako.Nakon 4,5h sam rodila.Da sam imala jače trudove i da je beba bila u 'povoljnijem' položaju to bi bilo i prije   :Smile:

----------

